# Persian: to end up in prison



## seitt

Greetings,

Please, how do you say ‘to end up in prison’ in Persian?

This is just a colloquial way of saying ‘to go to prison’.

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## searcher123

به زندان/هلفدوني افتادن


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much.

Can I also say 
هلفدوني افتادن?


----------



## seitt

Or perhaps افتادن هلفدوني? I.e. with the verb first, a bit like رفتن مدرسه?


----------



## IMANAKBARI

seitt said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Can I also say
> هلفدوني افتادن?


 
پسر ارازل همسایه هلفدونی افتاد ! حقش بود خیلی شر بود

But is not very beautiful

It's more nice to say :



seitt said:


> Or perhaps افتادن هلفدوني? I.e. with the verb first, a bit like رفتن مدرسه?


 
پسر ارازل همسایه افتاد هلفدونی ! حقش بود خیلی شر بود

and i want add an other synonym for *"to end up in prison*" i hope dear Searcher123 is agree with me !

آب خنک خوردن

دزد خونمون رو پلیس دستگیر کرد و فرستادنش آب خنک بخوره


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Can I also say
> هلفدوني افتادن?



Yes, but it is in regard with the sentences. I'm agree with *IMANAKBARI* completely. 

پسر اراذل همسایه هلفدونی افتاد ! حقش بود خیلی شر بود is not wrong in colloquial, however, is not so common too.

پسر اراذل همسایه افتاد هلفدونی! حقش بود خیلی شر بود is far commoner and nicer. Now when I thought more, I saw that افتاد هلفدوني or افتاد زندان is more common in colloquial. But if you want to use افتادن at the end, a به before the هلفتوني or زندان will enhanced the sentence. In other word:

پسر اراذل همسایه به زندان/هلفدونی افتاد ! حقش بود خیلی شر بود
or
پسر اراذل همسايه افتاد زندان/هلفدوني! حقش بود، خيلي شر بود

are very better and far commoner of

پسر اراذل همسایه زندان/هلفدونی افتاد! حقش بود خیلی شر بود


----------



## searcher123

IMANAKBARI said:


> (...)and i want add an other synonym for *"to end up in prison*" i hope dear Searcher123 is agree with me !
> 
> آب خنک خوردن
> 
> دزد خونمون رو پلیس دستگیر کرد و فرستادنش آب خنک بخوره



Very excellent equivalent. Albeit I need some more help of *Simon* for a better answer. Is *to end up in prison* an idiom or phrasal verb? If yes, of course آب خنك خوردن is the best equivalent, because it is an idiom too. If no, my equivalents are better, however, آب خنك خوردن have the same meaning too.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, excellent.

Yes, "to end up" is a phrasal verb. It can mean "to spend the rest of one's life in a particular place", but prison is such a hard place to be that it doesn't necessarily mean "for the rest of one's life" - it just feels like it!


----------



## searcher123

آب خنك خوردن in its idiomatic meaning is used just for زندان رفتن. So the best equivalent for 'to end up in prison' will be 'بقيه عمر را آب خنك خوردن' and the best equivalent for 'to end up' alone is بقيه عمر را در...سپري كردن.


----------



## seitt

Excellent, thank you, all clear.


----------



## seitt

Hi again,

Re آب خنك خوردن, I heard this today on TV and I think there was no kasre - is this normal, please?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Hi again,
> 
> Re آب خنك خوردن, I heard this today on TV and I think there was no kasre - is this normal, please?


آب خنك خوردن in the meaning of "to end up in prison" have not any Kasre. If you put a Kasre on آب, then that mean "to drink cold water".


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, God bless.

I've just realized that the best equivalent of آبْ خنك خوردن is ‘to do time’.

Example: He’s doing time for armed robbery.


----------



## searcher123

A valuable note. Thanks. Just a question please. It will not be better if we say "to do time for"? or "for" can be changed in different situations?


----------



## seitt

You are most welcome. When you mention the reason why someone is doing time in prison, you must use 'for' - there is no other possibility.

George is doing time for rape.

Fred is doing time for murder.

etc.


----------



## searcher123

Thank you so much.


----------



## seitt

You are always most cordially welcome, dear Morteza.


----------

